# Баянный мастер Кустов



## Sergey_Semenov (16 Май 2012)

Приветствую всех.
Вчера посмотрел фильм "Дочь баяниста" на http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai9AHQU-KYU
Там есть баян якобы мастера Кустова. Баян на вид очень напоминает Тульский. Смотрите диалог на 15ой минуте. Вопрос знатокам: мастер Кустов вымышленный или действительно был такой?


----------



## Victord (16 Май 2012)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Вчера посмотрел фильм "Дочь баяниста"


Тоже думал стоящий фильм, но такая же туфта, как и все, что снимают сейчас в России. Тоже вначале считал, что речь о каком то уникальном баяне, тем более "Яблочко" (06:30) играл держа лады левой. Думал левша. Оказалось так невнимательно снимают, что баян то леворукий, то праворукий. Скорее всего и с мастером придумали..
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## MAN (16 Май 2012)

Да, уж если перед съёмкой первого эпизода никто даже не удосужился выяснить как нужно правильно держать инструмент, то в невымышленности фамилии мастера возникают, мягко говоря, очень большие сомнения.
Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Баян на вид очень напоминает Тульский.


 А вот мужик в комиссионке (или куда там его героиня носила показывать?), в отличие от Вас, с ходу узнал баян работы Кустова 
А более всего меня возмутило то, как главный герой обращается с таким, якобы, уникальным инструментом (50 шт на всю страну таких по его же собственным словам). Таскает его по улицам без футляра, просто повесив на плечо как обычную сумку, цепляется им с грохотом за дорожный знак и т.п.
Да и вообще я полностью согласен с Виктором в общей оценке фильма - ТУФТА!


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (16 Май 2012)

Полностью разделяю Ваши мнения, и по поводу самого фильма и по поводу остального. Мне также показалось странным что баянист играл на Вальтмайстере с оркестром, хотя может такое и случается.


----------



## Tushak (16 Май 2012)

*Sergey_Semenov*,Цитата:


> баянист играл на Вальтмайстере с оркестром


Вообще-то баян barcarola. А в остальном я полностью согласен со всеми Вами в общей оценке фильма - ТУФТА!


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (17 Май 2012)

Tushak писал:


> Вообще-то баян barcarola


Спасибо за поправку. Скажите, баян barcarola используется для солирования в оркестре?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Май 2012)

Баркарола и прочие разновидности - это обычный ширпотреб, созданный для любительского музицирования и не более того.


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Май 2012)

Tushak писал:


> Вообще-то баян barcarola. А востальном я полностью согласен со всеми Вами в общей оценке фильма - ТУФТА!


Зато как звучал на нем Вивальди))


----------



## uri (17 Май 2012)

да фильм шедеврален))


----------



## MAN (18 Май 2012)

oleg45120 писал:


> Зато как звучал на нем Вивальди))


 Да, "огрызок" от "Яблочка" на "баяне мастера Кустова" в начале фильма прозвучал не так эффектно. Впрочем, может это как раз потому, что радиотехник космического машиностроения по первому образованию и экономист-актёр по второму Андрей Мерзликин держал его вверх тормашками? :biggrin:


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (18 Май 2012)

Кстати, баян Кустова можно приобрести тут: Ebay


----------



## ze_go (18 Май 2012)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Кстати, баян Кустова можно приобрести тут: Ebay smile


цена впечатляет!!


----------



## Jupiter (18 Май 2012)

ze_go писал:


> цена впечатляет!!



Да.Видимо в Европе не знают,что это "баян" Кустова.Цена на него не превашает 100 евро... Сам такой же сдал в комиссионку в 1997 году..Правда за 40 долларов у меня его выкупили...


----------

